# Jesus: Made in America



## jd.morrison (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my 

This book looks really interesting to me. I first heard about it about 3 weeks ago when I was listening to a White Horse Inn CD and heard that it was recommended by Michael Horton. I looked at the index of chapters and thought that if I wanted to do a review of the book it might be interesting and helpful to do a chapter by chapter review. So in about an hour I will be back and I will talk about the first chapter. Till then...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 18, 2008)

I own it, it is interesting, not profound nor altogether unique but a quick and engaging bathroom read.


----------



## Richard King (Nov 18, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I own it, it is interesting, not profound nor altogether unique but a quick and engaging bathroom read.




Or maybe if a person was locked in their apartment and couldn't get out this would give them something to read....right Travis?


----------



## jd.morrison (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I seem to be derilict in my duties... I got caught up with life, and have never finished that book... ugh... if only we had 48 hour days, then I would still be complaining about not having enough time.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 23, 2008)

Richard King said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > I own it, it is interesting, not profound nor altogether unique but a quick and engaging bathroom read.
> ...


Quiet you..(Mr. Peabody voice).


----------

